# Gluing paper to wood



## alanjm (13 Feb 2007)

I'm hoping for some advice. I make childrens wooden puzzles (mainly up to 4 years old) mostly I paint them with acrylic paints. I would like to paste a picture onto a board but I have had limited success with this, tends to bubble that paper or it lifts when cutting. Any recommendations on what glue I should use or has any body had wxperience with using duoble sided glue sheets. Bearing in mind thet the glue has to be relatively safe for use by children.

thanks
alanjm


----------



## StevieB (13 Feb 2007)

Hi,

Do you mean you want the picture to remain on the board or you want to use it as a template to cut round then remove it?

Personally for the jigsaws I cut I use 3M spray mount adhesive. Not sure if its child friendly or not though I am afraid. I also use the 3M repostionable spray mount adhesive for templates. Its not that cheap but it does last for ages. I get it from a local art store.

HTH,

Steve.


----------



## alanjm (13 Feb 2007)

Yes I do require the picture to be permanaent. Yes I have used the 3M spray mount, but it does have a habit of seeping through the picture and distorting the colours and I'm not also sure how child friendly it is.


----------



## jasonB (13 Feb 2007)

Spray mount is quite toxic even though they changed the formula several years ago, I think most of it is in the vapour of the carrier but the glue is probably not too good for you either.

Jason


----------



## chrispuzzle (13 Feb 2007)

I use 3M photo mount (not repositionable), but I wouldn't recommend it for toddlers. The fumes are certainly noxious enough to warrant a mask when doing a lot of spraying. I prefer sprays because they are less messy and if a mess can be made, I'll make it.

But I hear Aleene's Tacky Glue is said to work well. An online search should find it, and it's billed as non-toxic.


----------



## gidon (13 Feb 2007)

Alan
All the spray glue I've used says keep away from children and smells awful. I'm not sure how practical this solution is but my wife has a smaller version of one of these Xyron things:
http://www.xyron.com/enGB/Products/Xyro ... ation.html
They apply adhesive edge to edge on whatever you pass through. You can load in repositionable or permanent tape (and other cartridges). All seems very child friendly.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure you can get Aleene's Tacky Glue on this side of the pond. I've got some stuff called "Anita's" Tacky Glue which is just PVA.

Alan, you might want to consider Copydex. It's non-toxic (well, we used it when I was at school) and I've glued Christmas cards to wooden boards successfully as the basis for jigsaws. I don't know how it would react on thinner paper, though.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (13 Feb 2007)

Gill":9h5u84t9 said:


> I'm not sure you can get Aleene's Tacky Glue on this side of the pond... Gill



http://www.cakescookiesandcraftsshop.co ... oduct.html has it.

To avoid the bubbles you need to clamp the board between two clamping boards - 3/4" MDF would be the right sort of thing. But if the glue is too wet when you clamp, then it tends to seep through all the more easily. And another warning - the slightest particle of sawdust in between picture and clamping board, and you'll get lovely dents in the picture.

However, I think clamping a well glued picture is probably a good way to stop it lifting later.

Chris


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2007)

That's handy, Chris - thanks for the link. I've been after some of the stuff on that website for quite a while  .

Gill


----------



## Lord Nibbo (13 Feb 2007)

Gill":2t81ib03 said:


> I'm not sure you can get Aleene's Tacky Glue on this side of the pond. I've got some stuff called "Anita's" Tacky Glue which is just PVA.
> 
> Alan, you might want to consider Copydex. It's non-toxic (well, we used it when I was at school) and I've glued Christmas cards to wooden boards successfully as the basis for jigsaws. I don't know how it would react on thinner paper, though.
> 
> Gill



Isn't copydex just pva too?


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2007)

A search on Wikipedia bought up this article which describes Copydex as a water-soluble latex adhesive.

Gill


----------



## scroller frank (13 Feb 2007)

Allan, 
I have used copydex for some puzzle, i spread it on the picture (thinly ) and let it dry , then put a second coat on , be carful with the second coat as it can get "lumpy" it is a rubbery solution as Gill says , and it drys quickly , it also picks up on your fingers if you are not carful and goes to a lump ! (very frustrating) :x !but i have it sorted now 
the same thing applys as with the sawdust , a spot of rubbery glue will put a "lump" in your picture , !!!! i find i have to spread it quickly
Also it can be used on thin paper, pva works ok too but seems to take longer to dry.
give it a try , if it does't work for you , you can curse me later.  
-------- Frank--------


----------



## alanjm (14 Feb 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I'll have a go at some of those and see how I get on. If I find any other ways I'll let you know.

Thanks
Alanjm


----------

